# New Arcade console coming, Kinect bundle for $299



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*New Xbox 360 4GB ships August 3rd for $199, Kinect standalone priced at $149, bundle coming this holiday for $299*










Amazon Germany just couldn't keep a secret. Microsoft's just announced that a shiny new Xbox 360 Arcade replacement -- with 4GB internal flash memory, a matte finish, and built-in 802.11n WiFi -- will be shipping August 3rd for $199.99. A stark difference in capacity to the current 250GB model, but at least it's cheaper. Looking ahead to November, the standalone Kinect, it's coming for (yeah, you guessed it) $149.99 with Kinect Adventures. Act surprised, Microsoft would really like you to. As for the pièce de résistance -- that'd be the 4GB console, Kinect sensor, and game -- that's due out "this holiday" for $299.99. Press release after the break, pretty pictures just below. 










Update: Looks like the Britons will be paying £129.99 for Kinect.

Source


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I smell a price cut coming.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the Kinect and Kinect games are way overpriced! If Kinect cost $150 US, the games are no where near being worth $60US at all. But I do admire their progression into the gaming world. It is a big step no doubt.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think the biggest problem is that these kinds of thing rarely become main stream and take off, so I'll be surprised if this does. MS are certainly up against it. Knowing me though, I'll pick it up, probably more to relay my thoughts here. To be honest, I'm a little more interested in its non gaming applications than anything else, and perhaps head tracking style features.


----------



## husker43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Why doesn't microsoft just create another console? This kinetic will be at best a beta version for this type of technology.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

husker43 said:


> Why doesn't microsoft just create another console? This kinetic will be at best a beta version for this type of technology.


I assume you mean another console as in like the next version above Xbox 360? I think video game companies (Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo) do not need to create new consoles at this point because there is simply no reason. 3D tvs are still too expensive for a large majority of the public to own, so there's no reason to release a 3D console at this point. And because game add ons are so popular, it's like you can have 2 games in 1 kind of. Technology sure has come a long way.

I think you are correct though, that the kinect will be at best a beta. But I think Microsoft is doing it right by releasing it now and getting it out before the rest of the competition. It is exciting the direction they are taking game for sure, and while I have no plans to purchase kinect, I am excited for the next Xbox for sure! But I don't think we can count on seeing anything for another 3-4 years I think they said?


----------

